# Hi from Ireland



## ontheroad (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

I'm always a bit slow to register on sites but finally got around to registering here. My husband and I own a panel van conversion and love travelling around Ireland in it.  We have nearly always wildcamped apart from twice during a two week trip in July, to avail of facilities and once in Northern Ireland to join friend of ours from England.  We don't like being on sites much as we think it is a bit of  a waste of precious time.

Next year we are planning a trip to UK starting in Wales and hoping to travel to Salisbury and then to spend some time on the coast.  We have alway been given the impression that wildcamping is not a great idea in England but maybe we were talking to the wrong people.  We have no fear of it but would not like to be moved on.  Anyway nearer the time we will pick the brains here and find out where we can wildcamp.  

Looking forward to more fun on here.

Catherine


----------



## loubylou (Oct 3, 2007)

*Welcome*

Hi 
Welcome to the site, so glad to hear you can wild camp in Ireland we are planning to come over next summer, in our van and re-visit a few favourite places and a few new ones.

Enjoy! 

Lou


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 3, 2007)

*welcome*






love to tour Ireland but the ferries so dear for a short break
need to try and do it next year been roaming the uk for years
getting a bit short of places to go


----------



## Slim (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and wellcome
I,ve never been to Ireland, but I hope to change that next year with a visit to Skerries for the motorcycle races.....


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 4, 2007)

hi and welcome wildcamping in england is great and you are a welcome member


----------

